# Parking in La Linea for border workers?



## JadedWords (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

My partner and I have just moved to Spain (he's already there, I'm going out in a couple of weeks!) He has a job in Gibraltar, and hopes to drive to La Linea, park somewhere secure and walk across the border.

However, he had his first day of work today and used the border underground Focuna car park, and was charged something like 16 euro for the whole day. We just can't afford this every day!

Looking at previous threads, people seem to recommend parking on the street etc, but we are particularly worried as we have heard some horror stories and own a classic car that is not worth a lot but stands out and therefore might make a good target for damage.

I have heard something about an Iberostar hotel car park? Is this any cheaper, and can border workers use it without a reservation at the hotel? Is it secure?

Failing this, does anyone have any other suggestions? Or know of a garage/parking space to rent?

Would really appreciate some advice... thank you!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

There is a huge car park right by the border which is run by the unemployed people of La Linea. 

If you join the border queue you pass the entrance to the car park just before you leave the 'loop' that runs down to the marina entrance and back. Some people jump the queue if they are going into this car park and that seems acceptable. 

I don't know how much they charge but I don't think it's much. The car park is attended so your car would be as safe there as anywhere. 

I don't work in Gibraltar but I know many people who do. I think many of them use this car park. I will check with them and if there are any snags or if anything I've said here is wrong I will let you know.


----------



## JadedWords (Jun 24, 2013)

jimenato said:


> There is a huge car park right by the border which is run by the unemployed people of La Linea.
> 
> If you join the border queue you pass the entrance to the car park just before you leave the 'loop' that runs down to the marina entrance and back. Some people jump the queue if they are going into this car park and that seems acceptable.
> 
> ...


Thank you - it would be wonderful if you can double check with the people you know, as this sounds like a good bet!

He asked in Iberostar today and was told parking only for hotel guests, so is back in the 16 euro car park today - eek! Will tell him about this one unless you come back and say no good!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I asked this on our FB page...



> Does anyone use the car park in La Linea which is run by the unemployed people? I would like to know how it works, specifically - is it always open, are there always spaces, is it safe, is it accepted to jump the queue to get to it, how much does it cost, is there any downside that I might not have thought of? Many thanks in anticipation.


And got these answers so far...



> No downside you pay what you can and you get to cut across the queue at the roundabout to enter x





> You're welcome I've always known it to have spaces available. Rarely do people beep, shout and all that as everyone is now used to it. As long as you're positioned yourself so people know, and just point to the car park...I haven't seen any hassle there in months and months





> Be prepared for lots of beeping and fist shaking as people will assume you're trying to jump the queue! I think there are always spaces. You'll also end up with a v mucky car - it's not called The Dust Bowl for nothing!


That last comment is from a friend who lives in Gib so probably doesn't use it much, I would be inclined to go with the previous one who uses it every day.

There are hundreds of people use it every day - there can't be much wrong with it.

I would think that if you join the queue where it begins you shouldn't get too much hassle. Try and jump in at the roundabout at the top of the loop and you might get hassle although I think you have a right to do that as long as you immediately cross the queue and don't try to join it.


----------



## JadedWords (Jun 24, 2013)

jimenato said:


> I asked this on our FB page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant... thanks so much for taking the time to get that info together! I'll certainly pass it on and see if my partner can give it a shot tomorrow!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Had more comments - don't seem to be any problems. Will you let us know how you get on?


----------



## JadedWords (Jun 24, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Had more comments - don't seem to be any problems. Will you let us know how you get on?


Nice to hear that 

I definitely will!


----------



## JadedWords (Jun 24, 2013)

Just an update - my boyfriend's getting along great with the car park you recommended! He says it's dusty but otherwise fine with no problems - although he's been warned that if it rains, it's very likely to flood!


----------

